

Inside the mind of a piano prodigy - kenjackson
http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/05/showbiz/benjamin-grosvener-piano-prodigy/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
tapertaper
The feeling of competitive pride is possibly the most precious resource in the
universe. Who can achieve anything without it?

Dragon moms all over the world weep with envy over this boy.

